
Why Snack Food Is Addictive: The Grand Unified Theory of Snack Appeal - jamesjyu
http://www.gnolls.org/2074/why-snack-food-is-addictive-the-grand-unified-theory-of-snack-appeal/
======
pshc
Damn. This actually reads like Science, even though the frequent bolding makes
it look like an SEO advice email. Guess I'll give the paleo diet a shot.

